# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  तंत्र-मंत्र -यंत्र से जुड़े सवालों के जवाब और जानकारियां ( समस्या का निवारण  )

## MALLIKA

मित्रो ये सूत्र तंत्र - मंत्र - यंत्र  से जुड़े सवाल और जानकारियों के लिए है !
    यहाँ आप तंत्र - मंत्र - यंत्र  से सम्बंधित कोई भी प्रश्न पूछ सकते है !
    सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है की नियमो को ध्यान में रख कर स्वस्थ चर्चा करे !
    जिससे सभी मित्रो को तंत्र - मंत्र - यंत्र  से जुडी जानकारी मिल सके !
    और मित्रो की समस्या का निवारण हो सके !
कोई भी मित्र जवाब दे सकता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरा  एक सवाल है !
क्या मन्त्र जाप और होम के अलावा भी मंत्रो की शक्ति को बढ़ाने  का कोई उपाय है ?

----------


## MALLIKA

क्या किसी के पास कोई जवाब नहीं है ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मेरा  एक सवाल है !
> क्या मन्त्र जाप और होम के अलावा भी मंत्रो की शक्ति को बढ़ाने  का कोई उपाय है ?


मन्त्र जपने की शक्ति को बढ़ाने में तीन बातें प्रमुख होती हैं।
गुरु मुख से मन्त्र प्राप्त किया हो।
मन्त्र जपने श्रद्धा और विश्ववास सहायक सिद्ध होती हैं।

मन्त्र जप रख मम दृढ़ विश्वासा
मो से अधिक राम कर दासा।
 रा. च.मा ....अरण्य काण्ड.

----------


## Krishna

नजर यंत्र जिसको उतार कर जलाने से नज़र उतर जाती है , उपलब्ध कराने की कृपा करें ...

----------

